

Automated Bitcoin Escrow - lukashed
https://coinguard.org/

======
jdlshore
Sorry to be a downer, but there's a typo on your front page which immediately
turned me off:

"Let's face it ADD COMMA HERE conducting a bitcoin transaction on the internet
can be risky, and having to trust a total stranger can be scary."

Awkward wording on the rest of the page, along with more grammar problems in
your FAQ, suggest that you should ask an English major to proofread your
pages. :-)

